# cloudy water



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

My tank, which is reasonable small, (only a nursery tank), has a very slight cloudiness to it.
I bought a external filter (fluval 230), but its too powerful for the tank causing too much movement in the tank -poor little P's must feel like salmon going up stream!!!!!

Anyway, i'm assuming the currrent internal filter im using can be boosted by the addition of a 2nd similar int. filter???

The external will be kept for when o get a larger tank, that will work a treat!!!!!!!


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

my cloudy tank had high phosphates (spelling?)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how long has your tank been up..it might not be cycled yet


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

on top of waht has been said...
overfeeding will cause this, and of course keep on task with regualar water changes


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

went to feeding every other day, and then did water changes 20 % for a couple of weeks every other day and it was clear and has been since!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I bought my internal filter yesterday and i have to say its really cleared up the water considerably- guess the single filter was working o/time!!!.

I would recommend an extra filter- no such thing as too much filtration!!!!









Incidentially, in order to keep your water clear, its advised not to overfeed. Im feeding twice a day cos i feel i have to, (there only babies), but if that amount of feeding causes cloudy water, then can i get away with feeding once a day????

Cheers all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know what size your p's are, but when they are still juvi's, they grow fast, and therefore need a lot of food (to keep them developing mnormally, and lower agression).
When mine were small, I fed them 3x per day, so the number of times you feed them is probably not the problem... Maybe cutting back on the amount of food you give them per feeding session will help. Any uneaten food will decay, and mess up your water quality (with all the possible consequences: cloudy water, ammonia spikes etc.)
So just feed them less...

btw: I'm using 2 internal filters as well, but only as support for my canister filter. They work great, sifting out floating debris and creating water surafce agitation...


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah, thanks for the advice.

The water is a lot clearer since introducing the 2nd filter and hopefully it will stay that way.

Judazzz, do you think i should feed 3 x day, or leave as is????

Ta


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess it's personal preference, since I don't think the one or the other method is better...

I used to feed mine 3x per day on average, and they grew really fast, but two times per day is also fine. Just don't overfeed them, and try to remove all uneaten food within an hour after feeding...


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah cheers Judazzz,

mine are certainly growing fast!


----------

